# Fall ABTs with Q-View



## blmoore20 (Sep 23, 2008)

My first Q-View 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Made these last weekend:

Cream Cheese
Smoked Cheddar
Slice of Apple
1/2 slice of bacon

2 hours @ 235

Huge hit! 30 gone in 15 minutes!!!

Funny thing, one of my friends who helped me eat these, her last name is Abt!!!


----------



## chef_boy812 (Sep 23, 2008)

looking good, apples and bacon are some of my favorite flavor combos.


----------



## bb53chevpro (Sep 23, 2008)

They look great. YUMMY.


----------



## flash (Sep 24, 2008)

Her name is "Atomic Buffulo Turd?"


----------



## dirtman775 (Sep 24, 2008)

bravo, done just the way they should be. they look great.


----------



## cowgirl (Sep 24, 2008)

Mmmmmm they look great!!


----------



## richoso1 (Sep 24, 2008)

Great looking Q my friend. ABT's can make friends with any last name.


----------



## big game cook (Sep 24, 2008)

intresting. getting ready to do some myself. thinking of pineapple and pork in them.


----------



## waysideranch (Sep 24, 2008)

Nice ABT's for abt.  Good job.


----------



## motorhedd (Sep 24, 2008)

I am surprised it took 30 min to disappear!Great Qview


----------



## smokeguy (Sep 25, 2008)

These look great!  I'll have to make some this weekend.


----------



## harley (Sep 27, 2008)

Yum!! I'm gonna try some of them tonight.


----------



## cheapchalee (Oct 9, 2008)

Hummm got me thinking, no jap, but they have a similiar long green chili about 3-4 inches.  Maybe split one of these and remove the seeds and lay in some fresh pinapple and cream cheese with a bacon wrap.  Boys at the shop will like these.

Damn near got those guys hooked, those little free samples, then the price increase.

Tomorrow is the leg of lamb will post pics.  Making my on rub will share if client likes.

Later Charlie


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Oct 9, 2008)

You guys do it to me every weekend.  Looking at all this ABT q-view makes me want to fire up the smoker and give these a try.  Nice looking ABT's


----------



## sumosmoke (Oct 9, 2008)

Excellent looking abt's, I love the idea of the apple in them.


----------



## morkdach (Oct 9, 2008)

me like to meet buffalo woman


----------

